# Eyewear



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I posted a photo of my rig in WAYWT, and received a suggestion from OCBD that I should look into getting a pair of Anglo American AA406 eyeglasses. This was interesting to me because, 1) I've been needing to get new glasses, and 2) I've always thought my face was too round to pull off round frames (I tried Persol PO 0714's a while back for sunglasses, they didn't suit my face at all). I also received a follow up suggestion from RT-Bone for Barton Perreira Nortons, so I'm wondering if I might need to start looking at round frames. I do know that I want tortoiseshell- my Ray Ban wayfarers are tortoiseshell and I love them. Below is a close up of my face, suggestions on frame shapes and specific models much appreciated (excuse the couple days worth of stubble and unbuttoned collar):

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4EEF-9967-F98F750BA8E5_zpsdlvpzlr3.jpg.html


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the P3 frame shape works for a lot of face shapes and is a good suggestion. I would describe your face shape as oval, which also lends itself to most frame shapes. If you like the way your Wayfarers fit, I would suggest looking at a few trapezoidal frame options from Shuron:

Ronsir Zyl (shown with gold frame, tortoise brow and slipper temples)


Freeway (shown in brown smoke with slipper temples)


Sidewinder (shown in Demi Amber with taper temples)


Shuron fully customizes their frames and complete glasses with your choice of frame, brow (if applicable), lens material/color and at least four different temple styles in whatever size you choose. You can also get a half-dozen frames sent to you to try on before buying. Whichever way you go, I suggest trying before you buy and going with a smaller lens size than you think you need.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

I have these. Pretty classic look - might be worth a shot for you to try something in this shape.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, I've owned a few pairs of AA406's in the past couple of decades. They are a good looking option, and very classic. However, I cannot vouch for the quality of the frames. For me the plastic became brittle after a couple of years, and I had a couple of pairs crack and break just from a very soft fall on a carpeted floor. I've also had issues with the hinges and keeping screws tight, etc. I also did not like how thin the temples (arms) are. 

I found that a better option is the Oliver Peoples Sheldrake, or similar frame style in that brand. Absolutely no quality issues after years of owning them, and I think they are sturdier, and the temples are larger. Of course, OPs are pricier, but in my estimation, they offer a frame that will last a long time, possibly will never have to be replaced again in my lifetime.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Duvel said:


> OF, I've owned a few pairs of AA406's in the past couple of decades. They are a good looking option, and very classic. However, I cannot vouch for the quality of the frames. For me the plastic became brittle after a couple of years, and I had a couple of pairs crack and break just from a very soft fall on a carpeted floor. I've also had issues with the hinges and keeping screws tight, etc.
> 
> I found that a better option is the Oliver Peoples Sheldrake, or similar frame style in that brand. Absolutely no quality issues after years of owning them. Of course, OPs are pricier, but in my estimation, they offer a frame that will last a long time, possibly will never have to be replaced again in my lifetime.


My optician said the same thing about Anglo American: poor quality/durability. I ended up going with the Oliver Peoples O'Malley.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Oliver People's are great. Barton Perreira was founded by two people that left OP - so a lot of the same style cues.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have two OPs, the Sheldrake in matte sycamore and brown textured tortoise gradient. https://www.oliverpeoples.com/shop/product/sheldrakerx

As I said, one of the features I enjoy is the wider, more substantial arms. Overall, the frames have more heft than an AA406 or other P-style, without feeling too heavy. The squarish frames are also more "masculine," for lack of a better term, in my opinion.

The downside is that, given how much these set me back a few years ago, I am paranoid about losing or damaging them. But maybe that's a good thing. I take very good care of them.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

When it comes to eyewear I'm all about function and fit. I've had Oliver Peoples in the past and liked them. I keep coming back to this company though:

https://lindberg.com/#/showroom/men/

The frames are incredibly light and durable. I'm on my 3rd pair and will probably stick with them from here on out. I know it's not exactly trad, but they are excellent optical quality frames.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Agree with hardline; I think you've got an ovular face shape and round glasses would be fine. I've got the opposite issue and a pair of Ray-Bans that I love. But for a backup pair (or prescription sunglasses, etc.) I recommend going the Zenni Optical route. Incredibly inexpensive (and won't win you any fashion awards), but if you know your PD and measurements, it'll save you some loot on a beater pair.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

hardline_42 said:


> I think the P3 frame shape works for a lot of face shapes and is a good suggestion. I would describe your face shape as oval, which also lends itself to most frame shapes. If you like the way your Wayfarers fit, I would suggest looking at a few trapezoidal frame options from Shuron:
> 
> Ronsir Zyl (shown with gold frame, tortoise brow and slipper temples)
> 
> ...


Shuron is tops to deal with. They have their own lab and the attention to detail is noteworthy. I have the Ronsir Zyl as pictured except for mine are silver accents. (Both clear and sun) I have the same frame in smoke black.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I just this week pulled the trigger on some Shuron Ronsirs based on the recommendations here. They are supposed to arrive Thursday. Very nice people to deal with. They'll send you up to three frames to try (you pay for one up front) and send back the ones that don't fit/you don't want.

eta: I think the the Ronsirs were about $93 plus roughly $13 S&H direct from Shuron.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

The Ronsir Zyl keeps standing out to me, I sent my wife a photo and she liked them too. I may look at pulling the trigger on a pair...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

orange fury said:


> The Ronsir Zyl keeps standing out to me, I sent my wife a photo and she liked them too. I may look at pulling the trigger on a pair...


Lucky for you, your face-doppelganger has already modeled a pair for you:


----------



## lct01 (May 13, 2007)

I have been an Oliver Peoples O'Malley wearer for several years. Among the many P3 frames I have worn in my life those are, in my opinion, the better looking and most comfortable. If you prefer less round, try the Riley or the Finley.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I think I'm leaning toward the Shuron Sidewinders in tortoiseshell and the Ronsir Zyl in black/silver as a secondary pair. The prices are really good and from the reviews I've seen, Shuron seems pretty highly thought of.

any thoughts on Warby Parker or Lookmatic? I like the WP frames/prices, but they seem to have mixed reviews. Castleberry from Unabashedly Prep wears the Lookmatic FDR's, which I like in the tortoiseshell, I just haven't really heard of them before now.

Also, I love the Oliver Peoples Sheldrake, but I'm not spending that much on them at the moment lol, certainly without trying them on in person first. Also not if the Shurons are good enough and I can get a couple for less than one OP pair.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

OF, I still suggest that try a pair of P3 style frames. They dont have to be AA406s. I think the round frames may work better than square frames on your face. I could be wrong (I usually am ).


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, with what you've spent on madras this year, I'm sure you could easily have afforded a pair of OPs!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

oxford cloth button down said:


> OF, I still suggest that try a pair of P3 style frames. They dont have to be AA406s. I think the round frames may work better than square frames on your face. I could be wrong (I usually am ).


I think my optometrist actually has the AA406s, IIRC. The more I think about them, the more I like the idea of trying out a P3 style, I may go after work to see about trying some on


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

My wife and I went to them all today to try on glasses, and though I didn't find the ones mentioned here, I did try on similar shapes to get a feel for them. Both of these are Raybans, so I'm not getting them, but I thought the first one was similar to the Ronsir Zyl and the second was similarish to the Sidewinder (or at least an approximation of a square frame).





this is a random one, but I found these Persols while I was there, which are similar to the PO714 that I've always liked, but never though fit my face shape. I realized I had never asked for an opinion on it here, so I figured I'd add this in:



i didn't find the AA406s anywhere, but the ones I tried on with similar shapes didn't look good, so I need to find an Anglo American retailer. I know I've seen them in person though, so I'll keep looking.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

You need a frame that's more square, IMO.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1.....Indeed, the Persols are not a good look. Sorry.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

The first two pair look pretty good to me. I think the Persols are way too big for your face. That is more of my concern with the Shurons as well. I think they might end up looking like Cazals on you.


Maybe the P3s are not for you. Go with what works.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

You need a smaller frame, too. Your eyes are not centered in either of those.

I wouldn't give up on the P3, but definitely go for a smaller size.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I concur with the comments regarding both the Ray Ban frames and the Persols. My only comment would be to not be afraid of going with a taller lens. The fashionable thing is to go with rectangular lenses but something a little more classically proportioned in the right size would look much better. Also keep in mind that most Luxottica brands (basically every single brand you'll find at a retail store) don't come in enough sizes to get a proper fit. Most are worn oversized by people who don't know any better.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

I second OCBD on going for the P3 -- and on pretty much all his opinions and tastes. These on the photos don't work for you. Also, I know this is anathema on this forum so burn me at the stake, don't apologize for your stubble. It looks good on you, setting up a good contrast with your shaved head. This forum is not the court of le roi soleil, be your own monarch.


----------



## lct01 (May 13, 2007)

You seem to have, like me, a rather narrow face, which is one of the main reasons I have been wearing the Oliver Peoples O'Malley frame for the last 5-6 years. At 127-128 mm the overall width is ideal for narrower faces. If you decide to explore the P3 path, other frames with a similar fit are the Kala 903 and the Schnuchel 123 or 2108, both in the same style with minimal differences in shape. Kala is a US brand. Schnuchel is german, has an excellent finish and very interesting "tortoise" alternatives. It's not very common in the United States. Ben Silver sells it under their own brand name and I bought a pair, once, at Hufford Opticians, in Pennsylvannia. Look for a frame with a 45-46 eyesize, not wider than 130 mm and you should be fine. My problem with the Anglo American 406 is that in order to find an adequate width, I have to select an extremely small eyesize. I'm sure it fits many other people and it is indeed a good frame. Finally, I would recommend to not focus too much on price, if possible, though I am certain there are very good alternatives less expensive than the ones I have mentioned. Eyeglasses frames are one of those things in which you should buy the best you can. They will hardly pass unnoticed.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I concur with the comments regarding both the Ray Ban frames and the Persols. My only comment would be to not be afraid of going with a taller lens. The fashionable thing is to go with rectangular lenses but something a little more classically proportioned in the right size would look much better. Also keep in mind that most Luxottica brands (basically every single brand you'll find at a retail store) don't come in enough sizes to get a proper fit. Most are worn oversized by people who don't know any better.


No, a rectangular frame would fit his face better. Also, an oversized fit as in bigger lenses will have several advantages that small lenses will not.

A pair of glasses should be chosen taking into account what is fashionable, and avoiding that which is not. IMO

Furthermore, with his face, a more rectangular frame will offset the oval. A rounder frame would not be a stylish choice. Be it an old frame or a new one.

Many, many old frames will not fit his face. So, he should not choose to wear them. Classical or not.


----------



## lct01 (May 13, 2007)

Bjorn said:


> A pair of glasses should be chosen taking into account what is fashionable, and avoiding that which is not. IMO
> 
> Furthermore, with his face, a more rectangular frame will offset the oval. A rounder frame would not be a stylish choice. Be it an old frame or a new one.
> 
> Many, many old frames will not fit his face. So, he should not choose to wear them. Classical or not.


I have serious reservations about this piece of advice. Eyeglasses should be chosen based on face shape, facial features (nose size and shape, eyes separation...) and personal preferences. Your physical features will not change due to shifts in fashion so that should be, in my opinion, secondary.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

lct01 said:


> I have serious reservations about this piece of advice. Eyeglasses should be chosen based on face shape, facial features (nose size and shape, eyes separation...) and personal preferences. Your physical features will not change due to shifts in fashion so that should be, in my opinion, secondary.


Then we are essentially in agreeance. But if the frame is classical or not should be a tertiary consideration, at most.


----------



## lct01 (May 13, 2007)

Bjorn said:


> Then we are essentially in agreeance. But if the frame is classical or not should be a tertiary consideration, at most.


I agree. It should not be a critical decision making factor.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> No, a rectangular frame would fit his face better. Also, an oversized fit as in bigger lenses will have several advantages that small lenses will not.


I think you misunderstood me. By rectangular, I meant the horizontal dimension being much greater than the vertical. A closer ratio between the vertical and horizontal dimensions form the basis for classical shapes like the P3 and the trapezoid (Wayfarer). As far as larger lenses versus smaller, smaller lenses have the advantage from a technical aspect. Aesthetically, it depends on the individual frame and face.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Have you tried Warby Parker or Classic specs? ($90 with lenses) Very Affordable and no-nonsense. I like a few of their styles but They don't have a big enough size that would fit my big head. 
Right now I wear Moscot Lemtosh and Arthur.($270) They had a pretty good deal during Black Friday last year. 
I recommend also OP Riley. ($350) Can't go wrong. 

either you go all out or buy something to scratch the itch.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I think you misunderstood me. By rectangular, I meant the horizontal dimension being much greater than the vertical. A closer ratio between the vertical and horizontal dimensions form the basis for classical shapes like the P3 and the trapezoid (Wayfarer). As far as larger lenses versus smaller, smaller lenses have the advantage from a technical aspect. Aesthetically, it depends on the individual frame and face.


I misunderstood then, my apologies.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Warby Parker. The Percy is my everyday pair.

This is an extremely helpful app for iPhone, iPad and Android:
https://www.glasses.com/virtual-try-on

You can see how glasses look on your face in three dimensions. It's ingenious!

Matthew


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

lct01 said:


> You seem to have, like me, a rather narrow face, which is one of the main reasons I have been wearing the Oliver Peoples O'Malley frame for the last 5-6 years. At 127-128 mm the overall width is ideal for narrower faces. If you decide to explore the P3 path, other frames with a similar fit are the Kala 903 and the Schnuchel 123 or 2108, both in the same style with minimal differences in shape. Kala is a US brand. Schnuchel is german, has an excellent finish and very interesting "tortoise" alternatives. It's not very common in the United States. Ben Silver sells it under their own brand name and I bought a pair, once, at Hufford Opticians, in Pennsylvannia. Look for a frame with a 45-46 eyesize, not wider than 130 mm and you should be fine. My problem with the Anglo American 406 is that in order to find an adequate width, I have to select an extremely small eyesize. I'm sure it fits many other people and it is indeed a good frame. Finally, I would recommend to not focus too much on price, if possible, though I am certain there are very good alternatives less expensive than the ones I have mentioned. Eyeglasses frames are one of those things in which you should buy the best you can. They will hardly pass unnoticed.


I'm replacing a pair of Oliver Peoples O'Malleys - that cracked around the left lens after almost two years of use - with two new pairs of glasses. I've ordered a pair of AA 406 CC in size 45. At first, I was going to order a pair of AA406 JH, but decided to investigate the usual suspects - Lafont, Moscot, etc. Then your post came along. Looking up Kala, it reminded me that serveral years ago I'd received outstanding product and service from Allyn Scura Eyewear. Thanks for the hint!


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

An old post with some P3 styles. Might include something that hasn't been discussed here before.

https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2012/07/trad-eyewear-p3-glasses/


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

oxford cloth button down said:


> An old post with some P3 styles. Might include something that hasn't been discussed here before.
> 
> https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2012/07/trad-eyewear-p3-glasses/


Are there any national chains that carry Anglo American frames? I want to try them but can't seem to find any other than online stores.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, I don't know about chains but about 10 years ago or so I found that several independent, locally owned shops in my town had them. You might have to seek out the more boutique-y eyewear shops.



orange fury said:


> Are there any national chains that carry Anglo American frames? I want to try them but can't seem to find any other than online stores.


----------



## lct01 (May 13, 2007)

bd79cc said:


> I'm replacing a pair of Oliver Peoples O'Malleys - that cracked around the left lens after almost two years of use - with two new pairs of glasses. I've ordered a pair of AA 406 CC in size 45. At first, I was going to order a pair of AA406 JH, but decided to investigate the usual suspects - Lafont, Moscot, etc. Then your post came along. Looking up Kala, it reminded me that serveral years ago I'd received outstanding product and service from Allyn Scura Eyewear. Thanks for the hint!


I'm glad it helped. Allyn Scura has, indeed, a fine selection at reasonable prices. Thank you.


----------



## linedrive (Apr 24, 2014)

I've had the Shuron Ronsir (Revelation)... it is a smaller (7mm) in height... so it fits my face so much better. Shuron is GREAT to deal with. Give them a call. I think I gave them my cc info and they allowed me to pick out like 4 or 5 different pairs to try and they mailed them to me. I ended up going with their lab as well. They are based out of Greenville, SC and I've worn my daily for about 2.5 years. About time to order a new set, but they have held up fantastically. I also get compliments on them on a regular basis. I did make the mistake once of telling someone in a bowling league where I got them from... He then ordered the EXACT same pair! Thankfully, he never wore them when we were bowling. 



... Line


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

It looks to me like Cassidy Optical in Houston may carry both Anglo Americans and Kalas.


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

Ματθαῖος said:


> I'm a big fan of Warby Parker. The Percy is my everyday pair.
> 
> This is an extremely helpful app for iPhone, iPad and Android:
> https://www.glasses.com/virtual-try-on
> ...


Thank you for this! Very useful indeed


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I have two OPs, the Sheldrake in matte sycamore and brown textured tortoise gradient. https://www.oliverpeoples.com/shop/product/sheldrakerx
> 
> As I said, one of the features I enjoy is the wider, more substantial arms. Overall, the frames have more heft than an AA406 or other P-style, without feeling too heavy. The squarish frames are also more "masculine," for lack of a better term, in my opinion.
> 
> The downside is that, given how much these set me back a few years ago, I am paranoid about losing or damaging them. But maybe that's a good thing. I take very good care of them.


I tried on some sheldrakes today- I'm kind of upset with you now for making me aware of them lol.

MAN I liked them. I talked to my wife about it and may justify the higher price with the idea that I won't have to buy new frames for a very, VERY long time. We'll see, still wanting to try on AA406's


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Sartre said:


> It looks to me like Cassidy Optical in Houston may carry both Anglo Americans and Kalas.


Thank you for this! I'll head over there this weekend or next week, it's kind of a drive- not distance, but traffic lol


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Sartre said:


> It looks to me like Cassidy Optical in Houston may carry both Anglo Americans and Kalas.


Thanks, Sartre - and let me mention that I'm happy to see you posting here again!

Cassidy Optical is in the very part of Houston I stay in when I visit. Who knows how I missed it. I've driven past the place more times than I care to count, blithely unaware of the Trad treasures that lie within.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Bumping an old thread, but finally got to try on some Anglo American 406's. Thoughts?


Super comfortable, I was really impressed actually.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I think those look good on you! Did you buy 'em?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Topsider said:


> I think those look good on you! Did you buy 'em?


I appreciate it, but no I didn't- this pair was reserved for someone and was the last pair in the store. I went to Cassidy Optical here in Houston, I told the owner I was looking for a pair of Anglo American frames and his immediate response was "the 406's, right? They're our most popular, we can't keep them in stock". I did like them a lot though, I'm thinking seriously about them.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I liked my pair of 406s. However, and I've said this before, I think Peoples makes a better one. Nevertheless, these look good on you. They make a variety of colors; did you look at any of the other options? I owned a pair of lighter tortoise shells.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

While we're on this topic - can I throw my hat in?

These are a pair of $1.00 Goodwill reading glasses. I picked them up for the express purpose of seeing how they look on me - it is time for me to get some new specs and the frames I have are titanium wire frames and leave a lot to be desired stylistically. Interested in P3s or something similar looking. Is this an appropriate size/shape for my face?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Groovy ceiling.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tilton said:


> While we're on this topic - can I throw my hat in?
> 
> These are a pair of $1.00 Goodwill reading glasses. I picked them up for the express purpose of seeing how they look on me - it is time for me to get some new specs and the frames I have are titanium wire frames and leave a lot to be desired stylistically. Interested in P3s or something similar looking. Is this an appropriate size/shape for my face?


Tilt, the style looks good on you but the lenses are to large. Your eyes should be perfectly centered in the lenses.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

FLCracka said:


> Groovy ceiling.


My lease says "Home Built Circa 1976." Whaaaaaatuuuup.


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

Not to hijack this thread but I also am in the market for some quality eyewear. Here are a few examples that I'd like your guys opinions on please.

Thank you


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't care much for wire frames. They're all utilitarian and function, and no style. I would stick with plastic frames in a traditional style, like the 406s or a squre frame.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Bumping an old thread, but finally got to try on some Anglo American 406's. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Super comfortable, I was really impressed actually.


I agree they look good. I would try on a smaller size. Also, if beard is gone now, see how they look. It'll make a difference. I also agree with two other points. Try on different colors. And think of upgrading to Peoples or the like. As nice as AA look, mine never lasted long.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

So I got the Warby Parker home try-on.

What do y'all think looks the best for my face shape/size? I'm super bad at this. The fifth, unpictured, pair was out immediately, so no pics necessary.





































Yes, my ears are crooked.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^ I like #4 with #3 a close second.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Yep...#4.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

#4 is the tradliest but #2 looks good on you. My 2 centavos' worth.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

i too think #4 look the best. which model WP are those if you don't mind my asking? I have 5 pair at home right now. The Duckworth seem to fit me the best, but they lack the key hole bridge.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

efdll said:


> #4 is the tradliest but #2 looks good on you. My 2 centavos' worth.


Mine as well. Either pair would suit you well. But if pressed, I'd say #4.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

While 4 may be the tradliest, 2 looks the best imo. It complements and balances your face the best.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

ytc said:


> While 4 may be the tradliest, 2 looks the best imo. It complements and balances your face the best.


Same here.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

August West said:


> i too think #4 look the best. which model WP are those if you don't mind my asking? I have 5 pair at home right now. The Duckworth seem to fit me the best, but they lack the key hole bridge.


In order, they are Crane Ti, Downing, Ripley, and Watts.

I have $150 credit on vision insurance, so I bought #2 (Downing) and #4 (Watts), just to be safe. That way, I can always have a pair at home and keep another pair in my briefcase (I don't actually have an office - I just go client site to client site). For $40 all in, I think I'll be happy owning both pairs.


----------



## PaultheSwede (Dec 20, 2014)

I would say #3 is the best for your face shape


----------

